# PLEASE READ - Your RG Tool Is Inaccurate



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Today, it was brought to our attention that 5 of the holes in the RG Tool are inaccurate. Please see this chart to learn more.

The artwork was re-checked today and our specifications and design are accurate. The manufacturer's die is obviously inaccurate. This renders this tool unusable.

Please email us to request a refund.

We apologize for this error and want to state empathically that our design was vetted and is accurate. The error occurred at the time they were manufactured and was beyond our control.

Fred & Richard


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Does this refund come from you or the manufacturer?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I stand by my friend and associate with apologies and refund offer. Our word is our bond.

Sincerely,

Richard


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying I didn't pay for one of these, but rather got one in ChasDen's support the troops trade. I don't think Fred or Richard should be out any money for these. 

Fred, is there any recourse against the company who produced them? Can they be re-made or are you getting a refund from them for messing it up? 

As an aside; Was Scott (Fishforfree) used for these or was it a different company?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Let me preface this by saying I didn't pay for one of these, but rather got one in ChasDen's support the troops trade. I don't think Fred or Richard should be out any money for these.
> 
> Fred, is there any recourse against the company who produced them? Can they be re-made or are you getting a refund from them for messing it up?
> 
> As an aside; Was Scott (Fishforfree) used for these or was it a different company?


We are contacting the manufacturer to discuss this issue. Fishforfree (Scott) was not involved in this in any manner.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


:tpd:


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


This.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

macms said:


> We are contacting the manufacturer to discuss this issue. Fishforfree (Scott) was not involved in this in any manner.


I sincerely hope that the company who was at fault takes care of this. :tu


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


:tpd::tu:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


:tpd:


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

pearson said:


> Does this refund come from you or the manufacturer?


 :tpd:if the refund is from the manufactuer, keep me informed, if it is coming out of your pocket.....no Thanks, wasn't your fault.:2


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


:tpd:


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


:tpd:


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd like to see them make good and produce correct versions at no charge. I kinda like this item! My :2


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


:tpd: like everyone else :ss


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is actually a bit of a relief! I thought some of my smokes were maybe not exactly what I thought they were! :r

Anyway, Fred if a refund is going to affect your personal finances or the finances of the FRH'ers in a negative way I will respectfully decline. Should the manufacturer issue the refund or offer to re-make them correctly I will oblige. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just my :2 here....Fred I think the manufactuer should make new ones.
Refunds coming out of your pockets....NO and I know where you live too


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm glad you all seem to know what you are talking about...

I still use a ruler!

:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Simply a refund? What about punative damages? 

I hereby demand a refund of ZERO, payable immediately,

Now, thank you both for all you do, you guys are what the Jungle is all about. Salutes!


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Just my :2 here....Fred I think the manufactuer should make new ones.
> Refunds coming out of your pockets....NO and I know where you live too


:tpd:


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Simply a refund? What about punative damages?
> 
> I hereby demand a refund of ZERO, payable immediately,
> 
> Now, thank you both for all you do, you guys are what the Jungle is all about. Salutes!


Careful Fred, or you'll be brought before the Admiral's Mast!!:hn:hn:r


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll have no part of a refund that comes from either of you guys. That's just nonsense.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Like the masses I want nothing from the guys who did nothing wrong but will demand that the company who made the incorrect item either:

Make it correct, free of charge

OR

Refund all the money you paid them.

You can then take my share of that money and deposit it into your shipping and handling fund for the troops :tu

Chas


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Simply a refund? What about punative damages?
> 
> I hereby demand a refund of ZERO, payable immediately,
> 
> Now, thank you both for all you do, you guys are what the Jungle is all about. Salutes!


:tpd:


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

well I was gifted one and I don't mind it anyways, it's still awesome!!!


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

as above, however I am sure we were all looking for something usable so if this can be remade that would be great but I wouldn't want to take anything away from you organizers or the troops.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

For me it not about the guage but about the support that goes to the troops. Thanks for the follow up info :tu


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

rsamos said:


> I'll have no part of a refund that comes from either of you guys. That's just nonsense.


 :tpd: Keep us updated.:ss


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Like the masses I want nothing from the guys who did nothing wrong but will demand that the company who made the incorrect item either:
> 
> Make it correct, free of charge
> 
> ...


:tpd: Couldn't have said it better


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

macms said:


> Please email us to request a refund.
> 
> We apologize for this error and want to state empathically that our design was vetted and is accurate. The error occurred at the time they were manufactured and was beyond our control.
> 
> Fred & Richard


If it will help make your case with the manufacturer/printer for replacements to provided spec I'll gladly send an email. You think they'll take care of the re-shipping as well? Hope so but doubtful, I'm happily paying for a re-ship and then some to cover the pita factor

two greater persons than Paul and Richard would be hard to find, this is some swift and selfless making-it-right. You guys are fine examples of what human beings can, and oughta be :tu


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Good on you guys for wanting to issue a refund.

And good on all the gorillas for only wanting one if it comes from the manufacturer.

CS is unmatchable imo, b/c of things like this.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I'm with everyone else. I don't want a refund if it comes out of your pocket. And I'd be fine with my refund being used to pay the S&H for the troops.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

:tpd::tpd::tpd:


mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Richard and Fred,

I'm with Chuck and really don't need a refund myself. Whatever comes about from your efforts with the manufacturer, use my share for the Troops:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just saw this thread for the first time.

If out of pocket refund, leave me out, not warranted.
Don't want it.

If manufacturer honors and replaces, please advise.

I think the ruler part is off a bit too.
Wife measured me, I mean, measured a stick, and it fell short of expectation.:r:r:r


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

lightning9191 said:


> :tpd: Keep us updated.:ss


:tpd:


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

MarkinCA said:


> Richard and Fred,
> 
> I'm with Chuck and really don't need a refund myself. Whatever comes about from your efforts with the manufacturer, use my share for the Troops:tu


:tpd: What he said!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm with everyone else - let's just wait until chapter 2 and see what the manufacturer says (replacement, refund, etc.).


----------



## Backsteper (Jun 18, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Like the masses I want nothing from the guys who did nothing wrong but will demand that the company who made the incorrect item either:
> 
> Make it correct, free of charge
> 
> ...


This has my vote


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Simply a refund? What about punative damages?
> 
> I hereby demand a refund of ZERO, payable immediately,
> 
> Now, thank you both for all you do, you guys are what the Jungle is all about. Salutes!


:tpd:


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm *not* with stupid.

Instead, I'm with all the generous brothers above.

Fred, keep on doing what you're doing, and I will ONLY accept replacement ring gauge guides that has been *fully* funded by the manufacturer.

Matter o' fact, fellas, I'd be glad to pay for postage if the manufacturer agrees to replace the defective ring gauges.

*If the manufacturer refuses to fix their error, I hope you will post their contact information in the thread so that I can ask for a replacement from them.*

Please strongly consider posting the information. They FUBARed, not you guys.

:2


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Shoot I just use the ruler - what are all those holes for anyway? :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Shoot I just use the ruler *- what are all those holes for anyway?* :ss


I won't even go there!!! :r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Yep - I'm in agreement with the rest. I don't actually use them - I just bought them to help and out and then send out as gifts/bombs.

So if we get replacements - great - if not - oh well, they still look pretty cool.


Ron


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


Same here.
If the manufacturer does right, it'd be cool to have some rg tools that are right and I'll be happy to pay the shipping again. :tu

Once again, a big Thank You for going through all the work to get this done.
I know it's a kick in the ass to get hosed down by the manufacturer, and I know that you guys have to be sick about it.
It's great to see all the guys behind you. That's big. Speaks VOLUMES. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Fred, if the manufactuer won't come good on this, let me know.....I'll bring my crew over ta see them!:gn:gn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Just wanted to bring everyone up to speed on the situation with the manufacturer.

Here is the latest email:



> Richard.
> 
> Of course I will review the few samples I have in the office when I return on Monday.
> It does seem odd that the 56/54 and 44/42 are reversed. I'll get back to you after my review.
> ...


We will be sending Steve the particulars on the instrument(s) used in the discovery of this problem.

Here is the correspondence that preceded the response above.



> Steve,
> 
> I understand and appreciate you taking the time to respond. Please
> take the time to look at the chart showing the degrees and areas of
> ...


His, Steve's "position" that I refer to is his initial response that basically reads me back the small print of the manufacturing agreement, but as you can see there is a bit of light.

I will limit the post to these latest emails pending the direction that this situation takes.

We are hopeful that this can be worked out and the problem rectified, thus avoiding the pitch fork and torch laden Club Stogie members descending upon Steve and his company. 

Feel free to PM me if you have questions or suggestions that may not fit this thread.

Thanks for your patience,

Richard


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> If the refund is coming from you then I'll pass...if the refund is coming from the company and in no way effects your $$ then just keep me informed.


:tpd: Let us know...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

ChasDen said:


> Like the masses I want nothing from the guys who did nothing wrong but will demand that the company who made the incorrect item either:
> 
> Make it correct, free of charge
> 
> ...


Agree.

I'll accept replacements, but only at the mfr's expense.

It's too bad, these are such a great idea and so damn cool-looking.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I just happened across this thread for the first time. I bought two of them and I certainly won't look for a refund if any CS members have to go to pocket to provide the refund. I trust that the manufacturer will do the right thing and re-run the order properly and pay for the shipping of the replacements. They should at least fund a refund for their error and then the organizers can take it from there. 

bruce


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I say turn the jungle loose on them... :tu










Them being the manufacturer of course...


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I never intended to actually use the gauge. I was just throwing my hat in for support.

I consider my money gone but if you can recover the cost by all means do so and apply the refund to troop shipping or the like.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

I got one gifted from DragonMan. No out of pocket loss for me but I feel too as all of the BOTL's feel that it is on the manufacturer.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RGD said:


> Yep - I'm in agreement with the rest. I don't actually use them - I just bought them to help and out and then send out as gifts/bombs.
> 
> So if we get replacements - great - if not - oh well, they still look pretty cool.
> 
> Ron


:tpd:


----------



## Wattsie (Jun 12, 2008)

Subscribing to the thread to see what comes of it, but I agree with everyone else and you wont be hearing from me until I know it's not coming out of your pockets.


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree that the manufacturer should fix the mistake. If they make it right, that's cool. If not, they just won't get CS business in the future, right?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*UPDATE*

As promised the manufacturer's representative contacted us today after his return to the office and critical evaluation of the CS RG Tool.

The following is an partial excerpt from that correspondence.



> Hello Richard.
> 
> Before I begin, let me say that we always stand behind our projects.
> While we strive for perfection and reach it on almost every order, my die department obviously goofed on transposing the die elements at 56/54 and 44/42.
> ...


Fred & I are working out a few minor details regarding shipping costs and will keep you posted of the final outcome.

Feel free to PM me with any particulars.

Thanks for your support,

Richard & Fred


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> As promised the manufacturer's representative contacted us today after his return to the office and critical evaluation of the CS RG Tool.
> 
> ...


I am too new to have got in on this, but would like to buy one if someone wants to sell their reprint. Figured I would at least throw the offer in...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Can we put a Rev.2 on the new ones to prevent confustion? I have no problem paying shipping again... :ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> As promised the manufacturer's representative contacted us today after his return to the office and critical evaluation of the CS RG Tool.
> 
> ...


Sweet!

I'll send some $ to cover shipping.


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

CS and its members ROCK! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'll send some $ to cover shipping.


:tpd::tu:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'll send some $ to cover shipping.





Old Sailor said:


> :tpd::tu:tu


:tpd::tpd:I'll send some $$$ this week


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dunng said:


> Can we put a Rev.2 on the new ones to prevent confustion? I have no problem paying shipping again... :ss


I had similar thoughts but as such things of this nature are delicate I have held off in communicating it to the manufacturer until I hear back from him finalizing the new arrangement.

Based on my publishing experience the pre-press work for printing the "press sheets" that will be laminated and die-cut will remain the same but I will make every effort to check into the possibility.

A simple mark on the back with a Sharpie will suffice if we can't change the artwork.

As far as sending in money for shipping, I will let Fred field that question.

Thanks Guys :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome! I can send some $ to cover shipping if need be.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> As far as sending in money for shipping, I will let Fred field that question.
> 
> Thanks Guys :tu


Richard and I spoke about this today. You guys have been very understanding and supportive of us throughout this ordeal. Our first post in this thread was to offer you a full refund without any conditions and no one has requested one. That speaks volumes about you guys.

Richard and I are very grateful for your support and we are going to ship the new gauges to you without any obligation on your part. Its the way of the jungle. :ss

Fred and Richard


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Consider yourselves both warned :gn:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

macms said:


> *Its the way of the jungle.* :ss
> 
> Fred and Richard


That it is, guys.
In that spirit, suppose a guy wanted to Ppal a few bucks to help the troop efforts to show his gratitude? Could he possibly get your Ppal address up in here?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Although I was not part of this I have followed the thread.
You guys make me proud to be a part of this place.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

They don't want any freaking money?
I say screw them.

Let's bomb the crap out of them then.:r

Seriously,
Thanks guys for the extra work involved.
Me having to pay for additional shipping is not a big deal.
I think all will be OK with that but will only speak for me.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

shilala said:


> That it is, guys.
> In that spirit, suppose a guy wanted to Ppal a few bucks to help the troop efforts to show his gratitude? Could he possibly get your Ppal address up in here?


Thank you. I would request that anyone wishing to do this to consider purchasing a raffle ticket in our great Sandbox raffle. If you already purchased a ticket or reached your maximum you can purchase additional tickets and "bomb" a friend. You simply purchase your ticket(s) and then PM me with your ticket number(s) and the name(s) of the unsuspecting friends. What a heck of a surprise (bomb) when they discover they have won and you were responsible for it! :chk :chk :chk :chk

Link in my sig tag. :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Additional shipping is not a problem. :tu

I for one am very excited to get a correct ring gauge tool! Good on the manufacturer for standing behind their products.


All's well that ends well. :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

macms said:


> Thank you. I would request that anyone wishing to do this to consider purchasing a raffle ticket in our great Sandbox raffle. If you already purchased a ticket or reached your maximum you can purchase additional tickets and "bomb" a friend. You simply purchase your ticket(s) and then PM me with your ticket number(s) and the name(s) of the unsuspecting friends. What a heck of a surprise (bomb) when they discover they have won and you were responsible for it! :chk :chk :chk :chk
> 
> Link in my sig tag. :tu


Excellent idea Fred, that's where mine will go :tu

Thanks,
Chas


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

macms said:


> Richard and I spoke about this today. You guys have been very understanding and supportive of us throughout this ordeal. Our first post in this thread was to offer you a full refund without any conditions and no one has requested one. That speaks volumes about you guys.
> 
> Richard and I are very grateful for your support and we are going to ship the new gauges to you without any obligation on your part. Its the way of the jungle. :ss
> 
> Fred and Richard


 You guys are awesome!!! I'll pick up another raffle ticket!


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Tickets Purchased. Glad to hear that all has worked out:tu

This place is awsome


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

macms said:


> Richard and I are very grateful for your support and we are going to ship the new gauges to you without any obligation on your part. Its the way of the jungle. :ss Fred and Richard


*I THINK THIS CALLS FOR A GROUP HUG:tu:ss

*


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Additional tickets purchased.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

After talking with Steve @ CT Laminating this morning I am happy to tell everyone that everything is a go for delivery of the new product to Fred within the next few weeks.

During our conversation Steve added that his manufacturing crew be applying a higher degree of care to meet a tolerance of .0075 of an inch or less given that a RG unit = .015625.

Once again thanks to everyone for their patience. I want to remind you that I am merely fulfilling our agreement with you and there is no need for personal compensation (retaliation), your understanding is reward enough.

Now Fred on the other hand is a different story.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> *Now Fred on the other hand is a different story. *


Just in case some missed it 

Chas


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'll send some $ to cover shipping.


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

If anyone doesn't want their inacurate RG tool, let me know.
Since two values are swaped, it would be easy to make a label and cover it with the correct values.
Looking for 1 or 2.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

NOTICE

*If your mailing address has changed since we last mailed the RG's please contact me via PM with your new address.

Thank you.*


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you guys for all of your hard work with this! :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Raffle tickets purchased!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

macms said:


> NOTICE
> 
> *If your mailing address has changed since we last mailed the RG's please contact me via PM with your new address.
> 
> Thank you.*


bump


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Raffle tickets purchased!


:tu Thanks for reminding me,

Another ticket just purchased.

Another one or two spread out between now and the end to spread out my chances 

Chas


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

macms said:


> NOTICE
> 
> *If your mailing address has changed since we last mailed the RG's please contact me via PM with your new address.
> 
> Thank you.*


bumpity


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

macms said:


> NOTICE
> 
> *If your mailing address has changed since we last mailed the RG's please contact me via PM with your new address.
> 
> Thank you.*


Bumpity.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm just reading the topic now, missed it before. Let me know how much shipping is to The Netherlands and i'll be happy to pay for it. No need to let you guys suffer for it.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*ATENTION ATTENTION*​ 
The newly remanufactured Ring GaugeTools have been delivered to Fred and have been vetted by Yayson. Bravo!

Shipping shall commence early next week.

My Brothers & Sisters these are destined to be collectors items so cherish them as a keepsake from a time gone by and hold them on high in recognition of future dreams.

It has been a pleasure serving you :tu

Richard & Fred


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hooray!! Thanx guys!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk:chk


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Awesome!:tu


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, when I first read this post I was very alarmed and wondered how this guy would know such a thing. Good thing I read it right and know what a ring guage is,,,whew!!
http://www.mysmiley.net/free-adult-smileys.php


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

They are exactly as the first batch, except accurate so mark em! I have scratched a 2 on the lower right corner back of mine to designate the version fwiw

Hanging one in the gardening/winter smoking shed tonight, you boys rule.

*Big thanks to Fred & Richard*


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wonderful news!!!

If there are extra, I would like to get two.
I'll pm youse and see..

God love you guys for the frustrations you had on this project.
Tom


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

FINAL NOTICE

*If your mailing address has changed since we last mailed the RG's please contact me via PM with your new address.

Thank you.*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gail says we aren't moving anymore!!:r:r


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for going through all this for us, I will keep an eye open for them in the mail... can I send some money via PP to help cover some shipping costs, or at least add to the Troops fund for your troubles?
Ryan


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

:tu:tu yahoo:chk


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

glad it got sorted! If you have any 'spares' let me know as I would like to pick one up still.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

All New RG Tools have shipped 1st Class mail. Canadian and foreign buyers were mailed Priority Flat Rate.

*I have 25 extra RG Tools. I offer these first come first served. Post the amount you wish to purchase in this thread and then PM me. I will give you the final cost that includes postage via PM. *

Price $3.50 each plus postage.

Thanks


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll take 2.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

1 please -- for old times sake


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

still in for one


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

2 fer me please Fred.


----------



## mcmoyer (Aug 22, 2008)

2 for me please

:tu


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Fred, I received my replacements today! :tu

Thanks again for all of your hard work, especially RE: the resending of the new gauges!

You Rock!!! 

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

1 for me please.  Thanks for offering up the extras!


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll take 1 please.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> Thanks for going through all this for us, I will keep an eye open for them in the mail... can I send some money via PP to help cover some shipping costs, or at least add to the Troops fund for your troubles?
> Ryan


I'd like to kick in to help on the shipping costs too.

But I _do_ know that any donations to the Troops fund are always welcome. :tu


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

macms said:


> All New RG Tools have shipped 1st Class mail. Canadian and foreign buyers were mailed Priority Flat Rate.
> 
> *I have 25 extra RG Tools. I offer these first come first served. Post the amount you wish to purchase in this thread and then PM me. I will give you the final cost that includes postage via PM. *
> 
> ...


I'll take 2 if you still have some available. PM sent


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I would love to have 1.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Received mine today, Fred.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

I got mine also... Thank you so much. Just comparing the old ones with the new ones and I couldn't see any difference at all they appear to be the exact same. I must not have a trained eye.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I got mine also... Thank you so much. Just comparing the old ones with the new ones and I couldn't see any difference at all they appear to be the exact same. I must not have a trained eye.


Our goal was to produce a tool with a tolerance of ± .0075 of an inch. :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a surprise shipment of replacement tools today! I didn't know there was a mistake in the first batch until today. Gosh...I'm really behind.

Than

Great work guys!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for all you do! Let me know if I can help with your shipping/handling fund!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, I got my shipment yesterday!! :tu


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't paying attention to this thread. What happend at the end? where these replaced? If yes , I didnt get the new one? or did we have to pay again? Or I'll run and check my PO box today I havnt looked for two weeks.

Thanks,
FF


----------



## canshrek (Feb 7, 2008)

macms said:


> All New RG Tools have shipped 1st Class mail. Canadian and foreign buyers were mailed Priority Flat Rate.
> 
> *I have 25 extra RG Tools. I offer these first come first served. Post the amount you wish to purchase in this thread and then PM me. I will give you the final cost that includes postage via PM. *
> 
> ...


I will take on also if any are left

Thanks

Jasen


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I picked mine up today it was in my PO box at the post office.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Got my second round! Awesome work guys!:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got mine today, thanks again guys


----------



## Chris. (Oct 5, 2008)

macms said:


> All New RG Tools have shipped 1st Class mail. Canadian and foreign buyers were mailed Priority Flat Rate.
> 
> *I have 25 extra RG Tools. I offer these first come first served. Post the amount you wish to purchase in this thread and then PM me. I will give you the final cost that includes postage via PM. *
> 
> ...


I'll take one please.:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Still wating over here...


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Got mine today. :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine arrived Friday, thanks!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

got my new ones! thanks for the GREAT effort!!:tu


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

I take one if they are still available Fred.
Thanks,:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I received the replacement RG tools today. Thanks for the going through all the trouble!! :tu :tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like I got the new ones a week ago, but they got shuffled into the bottom of a pile until yesterday.

Thanks VERY MUCH for this guys. :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Got my replacements, too!

Thanks guys!


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. These things look really neat, thank you! :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

macms said:


> All New RG Tools have shipped 1st Class mail. Canadian and foreign buyers were mailed Priority Flat Rate.
> 
> *I have 25 extra RG Tools. I offer these first come first served. Post the amount you wish to purchase in this thread and then PM me. I will give you the final cost that includes postage via PM. *
> 
> ...


Over two weeks now and I havent seen them...should I try to contact my PO?

Fred - can you PM me that adress you sent them to?


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Received mine as well. I was gone for a week, and they got put at the bottom of a pile. They look great! Thanks!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Still waiting here...


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

AD720 said:


> Still waiting here...


PM with your quantity and address


----------

